# The wine cellar



## hooter (Aug 12, 2005)

I recently spent a few days in Napa Valley...


hOOter


----------



## jimmy64 (Mar 22, 2008)

nice pic.... its amazing how they make the wooden barrels and they don't leak.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Very nice shot. Did you do this handheld? You nailed the exposure with just enough detail in the shadows of the ceiling but not enough to blow out the highlights on the barrels where the sun is shining.


----------



## hooter (Aug 12, 2005)

I tried a few handheld but with the slow speed I had too much shake in my hands...maybe a glass of vino would have helped with my shakes! Regardless, I set the camera on a railing (leveled it using my strap) and delayed using the timer to avoid any motion my heavy finger. 


I will say the raw image has been sharpened a bit. The conversion to JPEG left it a little soft. I got lucky on the exposue and didn't have to tweak at all.
hOOter


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*I've said it before...*

You have a great eye. Would you consider a little of the bottom and a little more off the left side of the frame? I think it might help a bit...you know turn it from a 10 to a well, 10+


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

awesome exposure!


----------



## ngrow (Nov 6, 2007)

cool picture. I like wine!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

i like to get drunk and make my tongue purple


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I quit drinking and now I can afford camera stuff... (-:}

I really like that picture. Should go under the "moody" catagory too!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

very nice shot, hooter.


----------



## hooter (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks for the comments...the challenge in the framing of the picture was a large green "exit" sign in the back of the cellar. I had to position the camera so as to block the sign with the barrels and still frame it appropriately. That is why the barrels in from are there. Without a tripod, I took it from a railing that was as stable a platform as I could get. 

Add to that a few glasses of the vino and I am surprised the picture is not upside down


----------



## LA Cox (Oct 19, 2004)

If my wife sees that pic I'm done with...I might as well just get the plane tickets to Napa now! Did you make it to Sonoma? My wife and her group of friends are planning a trip to tour a bunch of them next year. Awesome pic!

Late,
Cox


----------



## hooter (Aug 12, 2005)

We devoted our time to Napa only...There are so many vineyards you just can't see them all so we stayed in Napa Valley only. I have a great recommendation of where to stay and some of our favorite vineyards. if you are interested, pm me and I'll direct you. (don't want to clutter the board with advertising)

Of note...the above picture is from Frog's Leap Winery in Rutherord, Ca. They have some great wines and the tour is fantastic. They take you around for over an hour showing all the details of their farm and tasting their wines along the way. I am a rookie when it comes to wine and their tour was very educational and fun.


hOOter


----------



## .NET Programmer (Mar 10, 2005)

I was at Napa and Sonoma 3 weeks ago. Beautiful place.


----------

